# Added Mopani wood and Corys' are freaking out??



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

I added a medium size piece of Mopani wood to my tank and within several hours the Cory catish 
were/are freaking out, flashing non-stop frantically. Anyone have any ideas why?

[I boiled the wood fully submerged for 6 hours (changing water in between) to remove tannins before
I placed it in the tank water. Although I can see it is still leaking some tannins into the water]

-Thanks


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Give them a few days to calm down.
A giant UFO just crashed into their living room. :rofl:


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, they are flashing pretty hard though. Is there any chance the wood could be contaminated with copper or something?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Copper I doubt.. If it's aquarium wood it should be pretty safe. Mopani does sometimes mould over but you wouldn't see that right away.
They are very timid fish, maybe turn off the lights so they can calm down a bit more.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Magna pisces custos said:


> Yeah, they are flashing pretty hard though. Is there any chance the wood could be contaminated with copper or something?


Did you check all the water parameters? If you are worried about that you can always test the water for copper.

In all honesty, if they don't settle down, just do what Olympia said by turning off the lights....and if that doesn't work try a 35-50% water change and see if that helps.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The other possibility is they are happy with new addition and are displaying to the opposite sex with the flashing...

Turning the lights off for the rest of the day and leaving them for a few days will be fine and help to calm the fish down. As Olympia mentioned, they have just had a fairly major change to their environment.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I hadn't thought of the lights, turning them off should help. Did a 25% PWC as well.


----------

